# Check Out Charlie On Petfinder!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Baby Boy is on Petfinder!! We now have several applicants, one of which is coming tomorrow to meet him. Wish him luck, love, and happiness. If it doesn't work out, he always has Casa del Caca ~ :wub:

Check it out: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Placentia, CA | Charlie


Charlie sends his love to all of his Aunties on SM :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope Charlie gets the best home ever! What a cute little guy, Deb!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Someone is going to luck out to get that adorable little man. :wub: :heart:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such a sweetie! I hope he finds a great home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Ladies!! And you're right, Charlie is quite the catch. Well, LBB and Johnny don't think so, as they have decided he's too cute for Casa del Caca ~ :HistericalSmiley: Yup, they've snubbed him. Charlie doesn't care, though. He's quite the "ladies" man, so the girlies adore him. Bless his heart ~ :wub:

LBB: So what if he's handsome

Johnny: I know, huh?

LBB: Really Johnny? I'm handsome, you're ugly

Johnny: Yes, but Charlie is more handsome than you

LBB: No he's not...he is handsome, but not more than I

Johnny: Have you looked in the mirror lately, Dude?

LBB: I look in the mirror every day, Pal, so I know what I'm sayin'

Johnny: You're blind

LBB: You're a dumbass

Johnny: I think mom's cookin' something 

LBB: I smell that, too

Johnny: Wow, yummy!! I hope Charlie gets adopted, so there's more for us.

LBB: I'll miss Charlie. He's a good boy

Johnny: I'll miss him, too big brother. But you're still blind.

LBB: And you're still a dumbass

Joplin: Good Lord, I'm putting myself up for adoption, just to get away from both of your blind dumbasses. Now go to sleep, I can't stand either one of you!!

Johnny: Wow!! She sure told us off

LBB: Yup, she did. But Jops is sure a "looker"

Jops: UGGGGGG!! Deb, please tell LBB he does not have any eyeballs!!

Deb: Sorry, Jops, doesn't do any good. You're on your own


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

LOL - gotta love that b*tchy Jops!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Charlie is beautiful. Yo, girlfriend. Glad to see you posting again, glad all sounds like everything is a-ok.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Charlie is adorable, Deb. I'm sure he will be in his forever home soon.

I think of you often. You are missed when you are not here on SM. Sending love and hugs your way, Deb.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww he's so cute,he's gonna be adopted in no time from the way it sounds...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh wish you all the best of luck, cutie pie :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gosh, he is a cutie. Anyone would be lucky to have him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> My Baby Boy is on Petfinder!! We now have several applicants, one of which is coming tomorrow to meet him. Wish him luck, love, and happiness. *If it doesn't work out, he always has Casa del Caca ~ :wub:*
> 
> Check it out: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Placentia, CA | Charlie
> 
> ...


Gosh, he's cute Deb.:wub::wub: If it doesn't work out, ship him to me in New York. :wub: I'm sure it will make LBB and Johnny happy. Just don't let LBB label the shipment, cause who knows where Charlie will end up. Good to see you post again and bring a smile to all our faces...and hoping today's meeting goes well. Let us know.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a face! I could fall for him w/in a heart-beat! All the best Charlie!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Charlie is a sweetheart! Wishing him a wonderful forever home!:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a darling dog! :wub: Cute picture and wonderful write-up in petfinder. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for a perfect home for him--besides yours, that is!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't worry LBB and Johnny. Charlie won't be with you too long. He's a real looker, but you know Deb, there will be another to take his place soon enough.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Deb, I have tears in my eyes...just looking at that adorable face. I sure do hope he goes to a wonderful owner that appreciates the breed. He is a looker...and those eyes....to die for. I wish I knew if Rocky would like having a sibling. He's so cute!:wub:

And it's great to see you back here too!:chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I so miss your humor.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Charlie is so cute :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
He doesn't have a shaved body. I hope he gets adopted soon so he doesn't get shaved.
Actually I wish I could have him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting: Well, how'd the potential adopters do?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Charlie has such a sweet face....I am sure he will find his forever home soon!


----------

